# Rollfast



## bikiba (Nov 19, 2015)

I put the elgin on hold given the bent fork. It was bent in multiple angles from shipping and I was able to unbend with my hands from side to side, but front to back needs a bit of thinking... so anyway, I am on to my rollfast. 
I need to check the rollfast book to look for a date
what was not divulged is that there are two old old welds on the crank housing from the seat tube and the curvy one whatever you call it. You can kinda see tht the dirt is like lumpy in the pic, but i thought it was dirt. So the welds are lumpy, but they are painted an old timey shade of red and when i removed the dirt i cant even tell. well.. tell that much.
I took a stab at a cleanup and it is coming out quite nice. I have to get pix together. I told the guy to keep the basket.
The stem and bars are an absolute flakey mess, but the rest seems ok.
I need probably 8 more hours of cleaning, soaking etc at least. Will try to get more pix of current state


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks like mens deluxe model 4254 same as model 4255 with out knee-action spring fork.About 1949


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thinking a lil earlier. I believe they went to forward facing dropouts about 46-47 or so if I remember correctly. Going by dropouts, chainring & paint scheme, thinking my girl's is about a '47.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2015)

Also notice brazed on seat post clamp & trussrod fender loops. At least a '41 due to first year for curved downtube & streamlined fender light. Better refer to the Rollfast book for more info


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 19, 2015)

Sorry to interrupt your post,  but Fordmike65, your inbox is full and I need to get a message to you.

Mike


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 19, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Also notice brazed on seat post clamp & trussrod fender loops. At least a '41 due to first year for curved downtube & streamlined fender light. Better refer to the Rollfast book for more info




Looking at the book it shows no rear drop outs so fordmike65 is correct must be mid-40s


----------



## bikiba (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks guys for the analysis!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 20, 2015)

Depending on the fork bends, you may need a fork straightening arm and measuring jig. Sometimes you can get by with just the arm and forkend alignment sticks.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 20, 2015)

SirMike1983 said:


> Depending on the fork bends, you may need a fork straightening arm and measuring jig. Sometimes you can get by with just the arm and forkend alignment sticks.




Mike - I may be asking your advice come the spring!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 20, 2015)

She's a beaut! And good luck with that fork!


----------



## bikiba (Nov 20, 2015)

Saving Tempest said:


> She's a beaut! And good luck with that fork!




thanks... that fork is a mess don't even want to think about it ... ugh


----------



## Barto (Jan 5, 2016)

Jumping in a bit late but what book are you talking about?  I have a Rollfast with forward facing drop outs and would love to date it.  I think it's 50's but I hope it's a bit earlier.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 5, 2016)

Barto said:


> Jumping in a bit late but what book are you talking about?  I have a Rollfast with forward facing drop outs and would love to date it.  I think it's 50's but I hope it's a bit earlier.



http://m.ebay.com/itm/classic-ROLLF...3D301647943347&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 11, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/classic-ROLLF...3D301647943347&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk




I'm working on getting one soon, being as I have my second one coming Wednesday...I have a lot of kites in the air.


----------



## Rollfast bike seller (Jan 24, 2016)

bikiba said:


> I put the elgin on hold given the bent fork. It was bent in multiple angles from shipping and I was able to unbend with my hands from side to side, but front to back needs a bit of thinking... so anyway, I am on to my rollfast.
> I need to check the rollfast book to look for a date
> what was not divulged is that there are two old old welds on the crank housing from the seat tube and the curvy one whatever you call it. You can kinda see tht the dirt is like lumpy in the pic, but i thought it was dirt. So the welds are lumpy, but they are painted an old timey shade of red and when i removed the dirt i cant even tell. well.. tell that much.
> I took a stab at a cleanup and it is coming out quite nice. I have to get pix together. I told the guy to keep the basket.
> ...





Saving Tempest said:


> I'm working on getting one soon, being as I have my second one coming Wednesday...I have a lot of kites in the air.


----------

